# Popcorn Ceiling Removal, Skip Trowel Texture, Prime And Paint in Melbourne, Florida



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

On this project, we removed the popcorn texture from the ceilings of this home in Melbourne, Florida. 
Next we repaired a couple tape joints and small holes on the drywall ceiling. 
Then, I applied a Skip trowel hand texture to the ceilings and primed the ceilings with an oil base stain blocking primer to insure good adheshion and beautiful bright white ceilings after the finsh coat of paint has been applied.
Lastly we painted the newly skip troweled ceilings with Sherwin Williams Pro-Mar 200 semi-gloss.

What do you guy's think?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice video and nicely done work Paul.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Personally, I've always hated any sheen on a ceiling, but if that's what the customer wants, then that's what the customer gets! Nice looking job bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome looking job! :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Very Nice.Keep the videos & pictures comin.Mr. Fresh Coat loves them


----------

